# Comment utiliser son macbook fermé avec un écran externe?



## Skyhawk (25 Février 2008)

Hello !

Comme le dit le titre, je cherche comment utiliser mon macbook, fermé, avec l'affichage sur mon écran externe (ViewSonic VX2255wmh). J'ai bien suivi la procédure décrite ici: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300562-fr mais rien à faire, une fois replié mon macbook, l'écran externe reste éteint, quelle que soit la touche appuyée...

Ma config:
Macbook, miniDVD->DVI, clavier mac BT (nouvelle version), souris razer copperhead (filaire)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## angelo95 (25 Février 2008)

Je n'ai plus toute la manip en tete, mais en gros il faut fermer le macbook; il va s'eteindre et ensuite tu appuie sur une touche du clavier pour le rallumer.

Il fonctionnera alors ferme. Attention il peut chauffer comme ca...


----------



## sehkmet (25 Février 2008)

tu instal insomniak ca permet de laisser l'ecran allumer une foi le capot fermé


----------



## Ludo_vic (26 Février 2008)

Tu dit dans tes preferences de veille qu'un peripherique Bluetooth peut reveiller ton mac, tu ferme l'écran, il se met en veille et quand tu clique sur ta souris ou sur ton clavier il ce reveille écran fermer C tout simple. ​


----------

